# A girl and her bike



## Vtec44 (Jan 29, 2015)

This was shot a while back as a test but ended up being used for a motorcycle dealer.  We had fog machine, generator, studio strobes, HMUA out in the middle of a parking lot.


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 29, 2015)

Looks pretty sweet on my phone.  Can't wait to see it on my ips  monitor when I get home tomorrow morning.


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 29, 2015)

Aprilia ?

Just realized your tag is vtec .. do you ride a Honda vtec ?
I used to have a sweet red 2001 VFR Vtec


----------



## Designer (Jan 29, 2015)

Ha ha!  Thread title fooled me.


----------



## Vtec44 (Jan 29, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> Aprilia ?
> 
> Just realized your tag is vtec .. do you ride a Honda vtec ?
> I used to have a sweet red 2001 VFR Vtec



I owned several Honda bikes including a 2002 VFR .  I don't ride anymore but I still have a race-only 600RR F4i.  It's sitting in my garage as a decor


----------



## DavidVote (Feb 2, 2015)

Vtec44 said:


> This was shot a while back as a test but ended up being used for a motorcycle dealer.  We had fog machine, generator, studio strobes, HMUA out in the middle of a parking lot.
> 
> View attachment 94350



Stalking your instagram... Wish there were more stuff like this


----------



## Vtec44 (Feb 2, 2015)

DavidVote said:


> Stalking your instagram... Wish there were more stuff like this




Me too but it doesn't come in often...


----------

